# How to Make A Stand Alone Bookend Set



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Ever have that problem where your books or DVD’s fall over when there are not enough to hold them up in your bookcase? Bob and Rick Rosendhal show how to solve that problem by making a stand-alone book end set using a router. 

Step One

Start out with a pre-cut bookend set without the grooves or slots cut in the pieces. Change the cutter bit in your router to a ½ inch, 14-degree dovetail bit. Put a brass ring and nut in the center, which will help to make the bit fit. Raise the height of the bit to no more than half the height of the board. 

Step Two

Place a fence guard, with the flat side facing the bit, to the right hand side of the bit and clamp one side down. Take your base piece and eyeball the center and mark it on the end with a pencil. Place your board mark in the center of the bit and then set the second clamp on the fence in place. Checking for accuracy, turn the piece around with the mark facing you. If it is slightly off, hammer the fence gently in place to give you a center. Turn the board with the mark away from you and place the board tight against the fence. Using a push stick, slowly feed the board into the bit away from you and into the rotation of the bit. 

Move one end of the fence over towards the bit slightly and readjust for the smaller end pieces. Repeat.

Step Three

To start on the brackets, you must remember the main rule—do not change the height of the bit! Unclamp the fence and switch to the side with the cut out hole and place right up to the bit, exposing the bit somewhat. Replace clamps. Line up a bracket piece wide-end down against the fence. Using a sidepiece, run the bracket against the bit. Reverse and repeat. Stop to see if the bracket fits into the groove. If it is tight, adjust the fence slightly and run again until the fit is loose, but not loose enough to fall out. If there is a variation in thickness of the brackets, adjust each until they are the right size. 

Turn brackets on the side and repeat process.

Step Four

Remove fence to round off all the corners. Change cutter bit to a round-over bit and take out the brass ring. Place a brass safety pin near the bit. Starting with the bracket pieces, place one against the safety pin. Do not start right on the dovetail groove, but a bit further up and ease it in. Adjust the height of the bit slightly. Run corners slightly around the bit, being careful not to get the bit into the groove. Work all pieces this way. Start on the end grain, go up with the grain and across the grain on the other side. 

Step Five

Slide brackets into the base piece, then the sides onto the brackets. And voila! You have a stand-alone bookend set!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

102 - Dovetail Book Stand:


Bob shows how to use a sliding dovetail joint to produce an adjustable bookstand, and explains the important points of getting a dovetail joint to fit. 
Bob and Rick take the viewer on a guided tour of an easy-to-use table in which to mount a router and keep bits organized and within easy reach.

Order E-Plan

U.S. Customers Click Here!

Canadian Customers Click Here! 


Router Workshop: Series 100

=========


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

The stand alone sliding dovetail type have been very popular for many many years and command a good price in the antiques market as well as looking good.


----------

